# Earless in the snow :)



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

So the earless goat likes the snow..

She is running up and down the pasture, which in turn makes the LGD want to run with her and then of course that freaks the other goats out...... She is such a trouble maker!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LaManchas rock !!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She looks like she's having a good time!


----------



## MontanaLilBits (Nov 15, 2012)

You have the makings of some nice Mini LaMancha babies there. I started with the Mini La Manchas and just added the Nigerians about a year ago. I love them both turely sweet babies. My babies love the snow.
Deena
www.montanalilbitdairygoats.com


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

MontanaLilBits said:


> You have the makings of some nice Mini LaMancha babies there. I started with the Mini La Manchas and just added the Nigerians about a year ago. I love them both turely sweet babies. My babies love the snow.
> Deena
> www.montanalilbitdairygoats.com


I'm very conflicted on keeping her offspring pure or mixing/mating her to one of my boys when her time comes next fall to be bred.

Her parents both had very good LA Scores (89&88) and her breeding all comes out of the Kastdemur lines for both sides. I was going to try and obtain some sperm or do a stud service with Kastdemur till I discovered that the herd was moved from 2.5 hours from me to around 7 hours. I've been told I could bring her down for a stud service for a very good stud who has many Gch/Ch does and LA'd very high (not to mention he is very handsome). So I need to decide if I should continue looking for another munchi stud who is closer, take her down to where I would really like to breed her, or just mix it up and have Minimancha's/Lagerians.

Her breeder said she was regretting the fact that she had already promised these gals out for the raffle because she would of liked to have kept one, but she had made the deal before they were even born. I personally just like having one taller goat who can knock down the higher brush for the little ones to eat


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww she's cute!! Watch out, next thing you know she'll be making snowgoats or ice skating....  Love her coloring, it's very unique!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...she's just cute as can be!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## MontanaLilBits (Nov 15, 2012)

I love my Mini LaMancha girls, they are the perfect mix, a darling La Mancha in a smaller package. My girls give a gallon a day so more than my Nigerians with the Nigerian milk taste that I love. You already have beautiful bucks so why not try it at least for her first freshening. You never know you might be hooked once you cuddle one of these little bundles of joy.
Deena


----------

